# struts for '93 sentra xe



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

280,000 and time for struts all around on the Sentra. What is the 'best' brand? I mean OEM or the next best thing. Courtesy doesn't seem to sell those anymore. 

Does anyone know if the OEM that came original to the car are gas or hydraulic, and who manufactured those for Nissan?


----------



## b13er (Apr 7, 2010)

They are gas shocks. Not sure who made the OEM ones, but I went to Nissanpartzone and they said "Limited Availability" which means there might not even be any OEM ones left. Also they were $107 for each front one and $227 for each rear one.

You can get KYB's on Rockauto.com for $50 each. If you want super stiff shocks get the adjustable KYB AGX's for about $105 each. A set of 4 Eibach Pro springs will run you about $220. I have both the AGX's and Eibach Pro springs, and hitting a pot hole sounds like I got in to a car accident, but at least it handles the curves like a race car.


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

I saw the crazy OEM on line dealer prices...not to mention it's probably rotten old stock.


----------



## worthirt (May 21, 2013)

I got Gabriel's for my 94, I believe that KYB was the OEM supplier.


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

So I installed the Exel-G KYB struts all around. The car now rides horribly stiff. Stock springs. Takes corners like crazy though, so a 2 edged sword. Still, I'm very disappointed, but does anyone think they will loosen up?


----------



## worthirt (May 21, 2013)

You will get used to it, I thought mine was stiff afterward also. I thought something was wrong, it turned out that I had just gotten used to riding around on bad struts.


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

That is a good point. I went through that with a set of tires that I though were intolerable but I quickly go used to it. The car and struts have 280,000 miles on it, so it got really sloppy without my being conscious of it. I wish I could remember how it rode when new.

The front struts still had some life left in them, unbelievably. One rear was seized in the downstroke; the other side was completely blown out in that it had no resistance. Also, the front dust boots were still good and looked "new" but of course dirty. The rears were torn to shreds which lead me to wonder about why the rear struts didn't last but the front did.
No oil seepage on any.


----------



## worthirt (May 21, 2013)

one of my front one's had some life left also, I think it was the passenger. The struts were so cheap, I changed them all. I just wish they made a "quickstrut" for our cars, that would have made the job so much easier.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

KYB and Tokico made the majority of Nissan struts and shocks. KYB G2's/Excels are made to be just slightly stiffer than original equipment to compensate for wear on the suspension over time. B13 and B14 Sentras were a little stiff out of the factory. I think you may just have been used to the worn struts/shocks, as was already suggested. The type of tires you have can also make a big difference.


----------



## OneHotV6 (Jun 9, 2004)

I know this thread is old but didn't want to start a new one.. I'm looking to replace what I believe is the original struts but want the stock ride, no stiff hard riding struts. I've seen a bunch on rockauto.com but not sure what to get, are the KYB's a good replacement for stock? This is my moms car so stock is the way I want it to stay. Any help would be appreciated.!

Thanks..


----------



## worthirt (May 21, 2013)

As stated, KYB is usually the OEM supplier for Nissan. I have a chevy caprice now and I ended up putting KYBs on it also. The ride is great!


----------



## CADMAN (Jul 13, 2008)

OneHotV6 said:


> I know this thread is old but ... I'm looking to replace what I believe is the original struts but want the stock ride... I've seen a bunch on rockauto.com but not sure what to get, are the KYB's a good replacement for stock? This is my moms car so stock is the way I want it to stay. Any help would be appreciated.!
> 
> Thanks..


Consider this, any replacement of a worn strut/shock will seem stiff or hard. You are replacing parts that are OE with newer, better made equipment. Would you like to go back to a 286 computer?

Replaced my 93 GXE with 163K with the KYBs from Rockauto, along with upgrade to 14in wheels and Pirelli tires. Great ride afterwards, stiff/sporty and I'm 56 (young-uns aren't the only ones that drive hard).


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

OneHotV6 said:


> I know this thread is old but didn't want to start a new one.. I'm looking to replace what I believe is the original struts but want the stock ride, no stiff hard riding struts. I've seen a bunch on rockauto.com but not sure what to get, are the KYB's a good replacement for stock? This is my moms car so stock is the way I want it to stay. Any help would be appreciated.!
> 
> Thanks..



OP here. Ride with my KYBs are still stiff and for lack of better a word, 'sporty'
and I've grown to enjoy how it handles. They are definitely not a soft-riding shock. The car is completely different in how it behaves from when new which is a good thing because it always rode crudely and uncomfortably.


----------



## OneHotV6 (Jun 9, 2004)

Ok I think I'm going to go with KYB's, it'll be a much better ride than how it feels now with a pretty much dead suspension. Thanks for all the replies!


----------

